# How good is Science Diet???



## honey's mom (May 13, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I was just wondering if Science Diet is a good food for chi's. It's the one the vet told me to use but I don't see many on this forum using it.

Thanks much


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

My vet, like almost all other vets, have science diet almost exclusively in the office lobby (I think they get goodies from the company), BUT my vet has his dogs on Royal Canin Large Breed and I use Royal Canin Chi for mine. I like Royal Canin and so do my dogs. My vet is pleased with it too.

I am not saying that Science Diet is a bad diet, I just don't like how they've managed to corner the veterinary business.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Banfield (Petsmart) has the Royal Cannin all over their offices. 
My son's dog's (mini doxie) vet recommended Science Diet as his dog was not tolerating the Royal Cannin puppy I gave them.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

My dogs did terribly on SD. They were fat, gassy and starving all the time. It gives my cat (SD cat food) terrible diarrhea. I have a friend who used to love it and fed it exclusively but her cats shed like crazy on it and their coats were extremely dry and flakey. But, I've heard of some animals doing ok on it. If your vet sells it he's likely to tell you it's the greatest stuff :roll: .


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

my dogs get the itch SD so i feed them Canidae a premium food with no corn,soy,wheat,or by fillers.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I've heard of science diet causing hot spots. My neighbors took thier dog off science diet and put them on Eukanuba and he got better.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo on Science Diet had the worst dry and flaky skin, also his hair was incredibly dull and dry/brittle...

He now eats Royal Canin Chihuahua mix and has amazing skin and hair, he poops great...LOL....and he likes it....


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

my two chis are allergic to science diet and the cheap dog foods.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Science Diet=Garbadge


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I found this somewhat interesting article about dog foods http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/dogfoods.html


----------



## mybaccy (Dec 11, 2005)

I had Baxter on Science Diet until I read all the negative things people had written about it on another web site


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Both of my girls are on Science Diet Small Puppy Bites and have done great. My vet recommends Science Diet. Their coats are silky and smooth and don't need any maintenance, i.e. brushing (they are long coats). I also like that their poop doesn't have a strong odor to it. My cat had been on special Science Diet as he had kidney stones and just by eating it his kidney stones dissolved without requiring surgery.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think it is horrible: the first ingredient is corn. Vets get paid to promote it.


----------

